# Magia General > Entrevistas >  Entrevista a René Lavand (en www.canarias7.es)

## Emilio_arg

Entrevista publicada el 25/01/06 en www.canarias7.es
Link: http://www.canarias7.es/articulo.cfm?Id=18970



*Ciberencuentro con el mago René Lavand*


_El mago Rene Lavand responde a las preguntas de los lectores de Canarias7.es. Más de cuatro décadas lo separan desde la primera vez que pisó un escenario y 65 años desde que un amigo de su padre le enseñó su primer juego de cartas. Ahora se encuentra en Gran Canaria en el Festival de Magia de Ingenio._


*P: Mi hija Joyce, de 6 años,  tuvo el domingo pasado, la maravillosa experiencia de verlo en el escenario del Centro Cívico del Carrizal, vino encantada.  Ella quiere saber sí es posible aprender  a hacer "magia" como usted. Gracias, de todo corazón, por crear ilusión. (Asunción Quintana).*

R: Yo nada puedo enseñarte, sólo puedo mostrarte, y ya has visto lo que hago porque te lo he mostrado.


*P: Siendo mago, ¿le resulta fácil llegar a fin de mes? (Ernesto)*

R: Ni soy mago, ni tengo problemas, por suerte, para llegar a fin de mes. Soy ilusionista, me califico como tal. Magia es la fascinación del actor con la que logra la comunicación artística y humana con su público. A eso llamo yo magia. Me encanta la palabra magia, cuando se trata de la magia de la naturaleza, de la amistad, del amor. Yo soy ilusionista experto en cartas. Soy un creador de ilusiones, lo que usted ha visto en el teatro.


*P: ¿Cómo puede alguien aprender los secretos de la magia?, el mago, ¿nace o se hace? (Pedro Macías)*

R: Creo que todo el mundo se hace más que nace. Alguien dijo que el genio se debe a la transpiración, y creo que esa es la respuesta a tu pregunta.


*P: ¿Que opina del fenómeno Harry Potter? ¿Cree que ha despertado el interés por la magia que usted hace, o por el contrario, está dando una imagen muy alejada de lo que es el ilusionismo? Gracias. (Fran García)*

R:  No lo conozco ni trato esas cuestiones. No me interesa como personaje.


*P: Si la rapidez de las manos es una de las cualidades de los magos, ¿cómo es posible que la especialidad suya sea la "lentidigitación"? Gracias y enhorabuena por su espectáculo. No lo he visto, pero me han contado que es muy bueno. (Mónica)*

R: Me parece, Mónica, que es una de las preguntas más inteligentes que he recibido hasta ahora por Interne, y que si bien es cierto se denomina a mi especialidad como prestidigitación, habrás observado que he roto los cánones y me califico de lentidigitador. Esto no es una cuestión de velocidad de manos sino es que se trata de sutiles engaños psicológicos, que se puede hacer muy lentamente, de ahí mi estilo: "no se puede hacer más lento".


*P: Dicen que tiene usted alma de poeta y eso se nota en sus actuaciones. ¿Van por ahí los tiros o es simplemente ganas de entretener? (María Pérez)*

R: El objetivo mío es cambiar las emociones de los públicos, trato de que en un unipersonal de una hora y media no pasen jamás más de diez minutos sin lograr ese cambio, del asombro a la comicidad, de la comicidad al romanticismo poético, al drama, a la comicidad y al asombro.


*P: ¿Cómo le surgió la afición al ilusionismo? ¿se acuerda de su primer truco? (José Juan)*

R: Sí, el primer juego lo aprendí a los siete años, por un amigo de mi padre, y lo hacía con dos manos, porque recién a los nueve ocurrió mi accidente automovilístico en el que perdí mi mano derecha. Desde ese momento tuve que crear mis propias técnicas. A raíz de ese primer juego que me enseñó el amigo de mi padre, surgió mi vocación. Mi primer truco, el que aprendí a los siete años, lo vio la otra noche en el teatro, y si lo viera quien me lo enseñó no lo conocería, porque me acompaña desde hace 70 años en este crecimiento creativo que me caracteriza por amor al arte que represento.


*P: ¿Está la magia pasada de moda o es que este tipo de espectáculos ya no se lleva? (Juana)*

R: Pienseo que el ilusionismo, no magia como la llama usted, es un arte que nació con el hombre y no ha de morir jamás. Será por eso que cuantos más años voy cumpliendo más me convocan en los cinco continentes.


*P: ¿Qué opinión tiene del maestro Juan Tamariz? (Nacho Sacedo)*

R:  Has acertado preguntándome la opinión de un colega, porque se trata precisamente de mi amigo Juan Tamariz, a quien admiro, respeto y quiero.


*P: ¿Existe la magia o todo son trucos de los ilusionistas? (Pepe Sánchez).*

R: Ni llamo yo magia a lo que hago, ni son trucos. Son composiciones resultantes de un equilibrio armónico entre manipulación propiamente dicha y la palabra.



_Ha sido para mí un placer haber recibido una serie de preguntas y que no esperé en ningún momento que después de actuaciones no televisadas, que abarcan a la gran masa, haber tenido la suerte de recibir tantas preguntas. Estoy sumamente agradecido a CANARIAS7.ES, que me ha convocado, porque ha sido ésta una oportunidad más de lograr una comunicación no tanto artística, pero sí humana, con el pueblo canario._

----------

